# Worst thing that could possibly happen!



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I went away for ten days on vacation and we decided to leave the air off and save money at the house. Unfortunately while we were gone a heat wave killed off all my frogs except my tree fros my two azureus and my mint terrib. I lost my four vents, five bumblebee toads, and two bastimentos, one mint terrib, and veraderos. I was so frustrated and I give up in the pdf hobby I'm moving into larger anurans such as treefrogs and bufo's. Several hundred dollars lost as well as the lives of those innocent frogs. I'll be sure not to make the same mistake twice, plus every last one my fruit fly cultures was dead. I ended up selling the last of my pdf's on craigslist. I'm making sure the ac is on 24/7 from now on.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

That's terrible. Was anyone checking on your animals while you were away?


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I had one person come in and feed them (my neighbor). he just dumped food in and left. then we got a call that all the fruit flies were dead toward the end of our vacation. So I told him to use the springtails which survived the heat wave. The only things that survived were the larger animals such as my bufo's and treefrogs.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow - Terribly sorry to hear that all those frogs died! 
I hate to say it, but you really didn't save any money by leaving the AC off - it would have been better to just set the thermostat high, that way if it's cool it will stay off, but if youre hit with an unexpected heat wave, it will kick on. And always check the weather in your area, too - even while you're away.
That's pretty crappy that the guy you had checking on them didn't bother to turn the AC on, or at least let you know it was getting hot.
Sorry, again, that you had to come home to see that.
- Jade


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Dude, it`s been like 100 degrees here in the north east for like the last month!
I`m really,really sorry for your frogs and I`m not trying to be a dick here..but really!
I`m sure you would have had the AC on if you were home right?

Again, I`m sorry if I`m coming off a little harsh.

John


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Damn, man.. I'm sorry for your losses. Don't give up on PDFs, just learn from your mistakes that's all.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah if you would leave the AC off to save money, don't bother with pdf's again.


----------



## Ola (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this  But don't give up on the hobby - you will see that after some time you will come back (I had this when I lost my imitators in one day - never found out why..).
And concerning the AC - that's a warning for all of us. Actually I don't have it in my flat yet, but since in Europe this summer is just as hot (up to 100 degrees or so), I am getting one as soon as possible.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

this is harsh but you have no one to blame but yourself on the frog loss. like was mentioned it has been hot and humid for the last month. i myself would of been trying to get a hold of my frog watcher as much as possible. 
also didn't you say in a post a while back that you might be wanting to get out of the dart frogs and just have other types.
you are young but i guess lesson learned eh.


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

I had more than just a frog watcher I have like ten lizards 20 turtles reef tank, plus like 25 frogs and toads. we did have the thermostat but it ended up never kicking on and its been like a few weeks since I came back. I was just going to keep larger pdf's but I just decided to give up. I put so much money into the hobby and got hardly any of it back.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

If you are looking to get money out of the hobby, good luck. A majority of us if not all put a lot more into our collections than we will ever see in return. Tough loss non the less.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Have you considered making a rubbermaid vivarium for your frogs? You can easily lift up a lightweight rubbermaid bin and transport it to a friend's house for "frog sitting" while you're gone.

Do you know what the actual temperature was? How much ventilation did the vivariums with the surviving frogs have? Do you have a misting system?


----------



## jdogfunk99 (Oct 16, 2007)

Curious, how hot do you think it got in there during the day?


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

When the heat wave started in JUNE, my AC broke and we were without air for two weeks! I as well lost some frogs, and tried to go days on end without turning their tank lights on, running crummy fans and misting the hell outta everything...........these things happen, but i'm definitely not derailed(only disheartened at the helplessness of the situation as it was)......

I think the rubber maid container is a great idea though!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

jdogfunk99 said:


> Curious, how hot do you think it got in there during the day?


90's to 100 for almost a month


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

If you (or your parents) are not going to be willing to ALWAYS leave the heat or AC on when you go away (or have an advanced enough pet-sitter who will monitor conditions daily), you need to not own dart frogs, and that's that.


----------



## darkspot716 (Sep 4, 2008)

i feel your pain i went to jail for 10 days ( dont ever get involved in a fight where a woman is hitting a man.......all they have to say is that you touched them and you go to jail, even if you are the one that calls the cops and she is EXTREMELY drunk)

i lost $1900 worth of animals
2 cobalts, 2 costa rican auratus, 2 mint terriblis , 1 p. bicolor, 4 el dorado pumilios that i just got,5 red eyed crocodile skinks, 1 mated pair of azureus, 5 juv solarte pumilios 

and about 20 FF cultures


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

darkspot716 said:


> i feel your pain i went to jail for 10 days ( dont ever get involved in a fight where a woman is hitting a man.......all they have to say is that you touched them and you go to jail, even if you are the one that calls the cops and she is EXTREMELY drunk)
> 
> i lost $1900 worth of animals
> 2 cobalts, 2 costa rican auratus, 2 mint terriblis , 1 p. bicolor, 4 el dorado pumilios that i just got,5 red eyed crocodile skinks, 1 mated pair of azureus, 5 juv solarte pumilios
> ...


Ouch....that sucks!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah what did they die from, heat? People go away on vacation for a week to ten days sometimes


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I go on vacation atleast every other month for a week and I normally leave bananas in all my tanks and have some one come check everything every two days. But I do leave the ac on.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Not sure where you are in NJ, but if you go away again and I can help I will.


----------

